# Curtis 3000 plow info



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,

I recently picked up a 2004 Silverado 2500hd with a Curtis 3000 snow plow. The plow is rotted out pretty good but is fully functional. This plow has one big plug and a red and black power hookup that's separate.
Just yesterday I was driving down the street and I saw a plow on the side of the road for sale. Turns out it was a Curtis 3000 plow, in very good shape. The guy let me have it for $100. :bluebounc Only differences I can see with this one is it has only 3 springs versus 4 on the one that came with my truck, and the plug hookup is all in one big plug versus having separate power hookups. Which one is newer? I plan on taking the wiring off my rotted plow and putting it on the nicer one. Then keeping the lights, and cutting edge and hydraulics from the rotted plow and scrapping the rest. 
Any info on these plows would be appreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The three spring, single plug is the older design. Then they went to four springs. Then to the two plug set up.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there more trouble then there worth


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

So I managed to convert the older 3 spring plow to the newer wiring. It works good. The jack on the rotted plow leaked bad when I tried to use it. The 3 spring plow's jack works fine. Took a little bit of figuring out to get everything hooked up properly but over all the conversion was only about 2 hours worth of work.
This plow is a bit more ideal for me. Its 7' and the other one was 7.5'. I didn't measure but it looks like the other one was taller too. I just plow my driveway and I'll do the road into my hunting property in the next town over.
If I had to buy a plow right now, I probably wouldn't buy a Curtis. Im not a big fan of how its hydraulics are setup. I like the way other brands are, with the hydraulics and electronics easier to access. But Ill use this for many years.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a 7? Is it a plastic moldboard?


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes its a plastic moldboard. Im going to keep the steel one off the bigger plow but see how I like the plastic one first. I can cut the longer one down if I don't think that the plastic one scrapes good enough for my liking.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your 2500hd will tear that plastic plow apart if it's the one I'm thinking of. They were made for jeeps, little trucks. Used Curtis plows are scarce, but cheap. You will find another one in time.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

No its a steel plow with a plastic cutting edge. That's what I meant.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just gunna add that a 7' plow is to small. I know you said your drive and maybe a road, but plowing a road with to small of a blade might get you seriously stuck


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Just gunna add that a 7' plow is to small. I know you said your drive and maybe a road, but plowing a road with to small of a blade might get you seriously stuck


It clears my truck on full angle either direction. If I were starting a business I could see the need for a wider plow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bootstrap said:


> It clears my truck on full angle either direction. If I were starting a business I could see the need for a wider plow.


 Just outta wonder how wide is your truck?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To my knowledge, Curtis didn't make a 7 ft commercial plow. Do you have the home owner version?


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

I will post pictures of the whole thing tomorrow. It might be a home owners plow.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok I don't know why it posted twice but anyways. The first two are of the plow that came with the truck. Fully functional except the jack pee'd fluid out everywhere if you used it. The third one is the plow I got for $100. It mounted fine on my truck but the wiring plug was different. so I took the harness off the bigger rotted plow and hooked it up to the nicer one. Everything works on the nicer one. Im going to keep the feet, springs, hydraulics and lights off the rotted plow and scrap the rest.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are ya sure that ain't a 7 1/2? Curtis sold some 7 1/2s as light weight, because they put a poly cutting edge on them. That plastic edge wears out pretty fast.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Turns out it is a 7.5'. The other one is 8'. Its a Curtis home pro 3000 and the other is a snow pro 3000.
I may end up putting the steel cutting edge on this plow. I would obviously have to cut it down and might have to drill different holes in the plow too.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Wear out the poly edge, then just bite the bullet and get a new steel edge. Don't drill through the plow, doesn't need the extra holes. And if it's a good cutting edge. They can be hard to drill. Unless you have a magnetic base drill press.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Yea maybe I will just buy the right one. I will probably use the plastic cutting edge this year.
I went to change the fluid. When I was angling it back and forth to cycle new fluid in, it blew out one of the crusty looking lines when it hit its stop. Better to have that happen now, than in the middle of a job.


----------

